
The MGR window system (2016) - fanf2
https://hack.org/mc/mgr/
======
gattilorenz
At some point I became slightly obsessed with Xenix, and spent months trying
to compile X11R4 from sources, all in vain [1]

Then I stumbled upon MGR, and soon I had a working windowing system. Quite
impressive.

The only quirk being, since I was using a virtual machine instead of a 486 or
so, I had to connect a serial mouse to my MacBook using a serial to USB
adaptor, and then forward the mouse to the VM, as MGR did not have drivers for
PS/2...

[1] If you wanna give it a shot, get in touch with me... :)

------
yjftsjthsd-h
Curious that this doesn't sound compatible with X, but in the screenshot
there's certainly something that looks like xeyes and xclock running.

~~~
bitwize
Xeyes and xclock were probably ports or variants of programs that had existed
on Unix window systems since forever ago.

~~~
zapzupnz
I think Windows 3.1 also had something like xeyes. It might have been part of
an add-on pack, but I remember it existing. Maybe putting eyes on screen to
follow a mouse was an early Hello World for GUIs.

